# Wanna meet other penturners?



## ed4copies (Apr 24, 2013)

The first tool for finding "groups" of members is now in place!!

Seems there is overwhelming support for this project, in theory!!  NOW, take a few moments and enter YOUR zip code.  Jeff has put the mechanism in place.

Go to "User CP" in the blue bar above, top box is "edit your details", click there.  Scroll to the bottom of that page and enter your zip code in the new box, provided for that purpose.

For those who are interested in why we think this MIGHT work, here is the graph from my zip code "poll":

Yes, I would love to meet other penturners. 		 		 	 	 		
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












*239* 	97.15%     	 		 			No--good luck finding me! 		 		 	 	 		
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*6* 	2.44%     	 		 			I got a better idea, which I have explained in the thread! 		 		 	 	 		
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*1* 	0.41%

So, we hope most of you will, "Put your zip code where your vote was!".
2015 views and 240 votes????  Does that mean we will get good participation in this zip code project???  Only way to find out was to try it!!



The more members who take advantage of this new feature, the better our chances will be of "breathing new life" into some struggling chapters and "founding" new chapters (I am, personally interested in getting something started in Chicagoland--I hope all of you that start with 60*** will participate!!)

Thanks for your input on our survey and thanks for your cooperation on the new "zip project"!!!

Ed
Chapter Steering Committee member


----------



## mredburn (Apr 24, 2013)

done


----------



## Justturnin (Apr 24, 2013)

done....


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (Apr 24, 2013)

ditto


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 24, 2013)

THANK YOU Guys!!  Maybe if enough tell us they have entered the info, it will encourage others to do the same!!!

I sure appreciate the HELP!!!

Preliminary information from the Committee members is that the "Chapter program" is struggling, although a handful are VERY successful.   This reinforces my original belief that the chapters CAN succeed, but some guidance could improve the chances of success.  

MY personal thanks to Jeff for his involvement with the steering committee and instituting this addition to our "tools for success"!!

Now we need all of YOU to help us make it work!!


----------



## D.Oliver (Apr 24, 2013)

"Wanna meet other penturners"........Sounds like the start of one of those E-harmony commericials.:tongue:   Here at IAP we'll match you based on 29 degrees of compatibility.  That or a zip code.  Either or.:biggrin:


----------



## gbpens (Apr 24, 2013)

One 60*** on the board!


----------



## D.Oliver (Apr 24, 2013)

Ed now that I've entered my zip code, how do I see who is in proximity to me?


----------



## SteveJ (Apr 24, 2013)

Well, you're in Faith, SD.   Population 424.  There can't be that many who are close to you...maybe they are hiding in that Tyrannosaurus rex skeleton ...


----------



## D.Oliver (Apr 24, 2013)

No I"m sure there isn't.  I'm only aware of 4 in the whole state that are active on IAP.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Apr 24, 2013)

Mine's in


----------



## SteveJ (Apr 24, 2013)

I know of three from here that live close to me.  It was a lot of fun to meet and exchange some blanks.  Hope you can find someone close to you!


----------



## Pioneerpens (Apr 24, 2013)

done


----------



## healeydays (Apr 24, 2013)

done and done...


----------



## ChrisN (Apr 24, 2013)

done.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Apr 24, 2013)

done.


----------



## sbell111 (Apr 24, 2013)

I guess that I'm not understanding what the zip code will be used for by the average forum participant.


----------



## jeff (Apr 24, 2013)

D.Oliver said:


> Ed now that I've entered my zip code, how do I see who is in proximity to me?



We'll be adding that feature. Right now we're just collecting data that Ed and his team will use to analyze the distribution of members and how that relates to local chapters.

I'll be working on a map and some other features as time permits.


----------



## jeff (Apr 24, 2013)

sbell111 said:


> I guess that I'm not understanding what the zip code will be used for by the average forum participant.



See the post just below yours.


----------



## D.Oliver (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks Jeff.


----------



## Monty (Apr 24, 2013)

Tried to enter mine and got a 403 Forbidden error.
*Forbidden*

 You don't have permission to access /forum/profile.php on this server.
  Apache/2.0.52 (CentOS) Server at IAP Home Port 80


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 24, 2013)

Monty said:


> Tried to enter mine and got a 403 Forbidden error.
> *Forbidden*
> 
> You don't have permission to access /forum/profile.php on this server.
> Apache/2.0.52 (CentOS) Server at IAP Home Port 80




Just a stab in the dark, but did you try to put in the NINE digit, with the dash?

I know the forum security does NOT LIKE "special characters"--the dash may be one such villain!!


----------



## rholiday (Apr 24, 2013)

Done.


----------



## termitedave (Apr 24, 2013)

Done!


----------



## Monty (Apr 24, 2013)

ed4copies said:


> Monty said:
> 
> 
> > Tried to enter mine and got a 403 Forbidden error.
> ...


Nope, only the first 5. I'll have to look up the rest.

edit in: Looked up the last 4, tried entering with and without the  "-" and leaving a space betwee the first 5 and last 4 and stringing them all together and still get the error message.


----------



## edicehouse (Apr 24, 2013)

Done, just put the 5.


----------



## jcm71 (Apr 24, 2013)

Done.


----------



## unclefuzzy (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## Frank Nemke sr (Apr 24, 2013)

Done, Now if I could learn how to post a picture.................


----------



## RetiredJake (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm in. Any other 37xxx out there?

Jake


----------



## Waluy (Apr 24, 2013)

Done. It should be interesting to see in the future how many are in the KC Metro area.


----------



## Phillip Kelley (Apr 24, 2013)

Done


----------



## asyler (Apr 24, 2013)

me,too


----------



## MarkD (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## Monty (Apr 24, 2013)

Monty said:


> ed4copies said:
> 
> 
> > Monty said:
> ...


For at test, I tried to edit my email and password and got the same error message.


----------



## Katsin (Apr 24, 2013)

Done. Thanks for the hard work on this.


----------



## walshjp17 (Apr 24, 2013)

Monty said:


> For at test, I tried to edit my email and password and got the same error message.



Which browser are you using?  Some browsers don't play well with certain forms.  Try using a different browser to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## vanngo5d (Apr 24, 2013)

done


----------



## greasythumb (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## low_48 (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm in, nice work Ed and Jeff!


----------



## davidbr (Apr 24, 2013)

*zip*

Mine is there


----------



## mikespenturningz (Apr 24, 2013)

done


----------



## 76winger (Apr 24, 2013)

Mine is in.


----------



## flyitfast (Apr 24, 2013)

Got'r dun.


----------



## woodwzrd (Apr 24, 2013)

Done


----------



## Monty (Apr 24, 2013)

walshjp17 said:


> Monty said:
> 
> 
> > For at test, I tried to edit my email and password and got the same error message.
> ...


I'm using FF ver 20. Tried IE 9 and get the same error.


----------



## DaveTTC (Apr 24, 2013)

Is this gonna work in Australia too?

Anywhere in a 50 mile radius is close where I live


----------



## jeff (Apr 24, 2013)

Monty said:


> Tried to enter mine and got a 403 Forbidden error.
> *Forbidden*
> 
> You don't have permission to access /forum/profile.php on this server.
> Apache/2.0.52 (CentOS) Server at IAP Home Port 80



I'll check into this.


----------



## DigBaddy72 (Apr 24, 2013)

Done.


----------



## triw51 (Apr 24, 2013)

Done Thanks Ed


----------



## mpmopc (Apr 24, 2013)

did it


----------



## JustmeinMS (Apr 24, 2013)

It's done. It will be great to see how many are in MS. We may be able to get a chapter going. :biggrin:


----------



## panamag8or (Apr 24, 2013)

Done.


----------



## Super Dave (Apr 24, 2013)

Done.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Apr 24, 2013)

Done


----------



## Pete275 (Apr 24, 2013)

Done. Thanks Ed and Jeff.

Wayne


----------



## Charlie_W (Apr 24, 2013)

Done!


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 24, 2013)

I put mine in, so let's here from some people.:biggrin:


----------



## Dragonlord85 (Apr 24, 2013)

Done


----------



## BSea (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## USNGSCS (Apr 24, 2013)

Done!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Apr 24, 2013)

Ok....so 767 views....I wonder how many Zips we got from that!


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 24, 2013)

As of much earlier tonight there were 99.  We will keep you apprised, as the project develops.  So far, there are too few to be real helpful, but every added zip will get us closer to "population centers" emerging.

THANKS to 99 guys and gals!!!  (Well, 97, Dawn and I were two:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin


----------



## Mr Vic (Apr 24, 2013)

Got er done!!


----------



## dennisg (Apr 24, 2013)

Done, I hope this is successful.


----------



## Rob73 (Apr 24, 2013)

If someone has filled out their location in user Cpanel but not their zip you could make a little program use their location to parse out a zip code.


----------



## prophetmkr (Apr 24, 2013)

Done!


----------



## Sataro (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm in...


----------



## MartinPens (Apr 24, 2013)

As soon as I find a house in San Ramon I'll put mine in.  : )


----------



## PSU1980 (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## ken69912001 (Apr 24, 2013)

Got mine in


----------



## jeff (Apr 24, 2013)

Rob73 said:


> If someone has filled out their location in user Cpanel but not their zip you could make a little program use their location to parse out a zip code.



Not as easy as it sounds!

Given all the various things which are currently entered as "location" it would be very labor intensive to write a parser. "The beautiful southwest of Arizona" doesn't map too well to a ZIP code. :biggrin:

Plus, there are many city state pairs with multiple ZIP codes.

Postal code lookup for non-US locations is  generally dependent on the postal services of each country. There are some global databases, but they are gigantic and inaccurate.

I think it's far more efficient to ask each member to enter his/her postal code.


----------



## ossaguy (Apr 24, 2013)

I put mine in,great idea!



Steve


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 24, 2013)

Evidently I don't have permission to enter my zip code. Guess I won't be meeting other penturners.  I am forbidden to access /forum/profile.php on this server. I can't make any changes. I was going to make my age younger too!:biggrin:
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## thewishman (Apr 24, 2013)

That was wasy. If anyone wants to go through Reynoldsburg, Ohio on Google Earth, you'll find me in the garage turning a pen. The grass needed to be mowed :redface: but a guy has to have priorities.


----------



## firewhatfire (Apr 25, 2013)

If I can figure out where to put it in everyone can.  Did it

Now if in the member list tab we had a new tab with zipcode as a choice for grouping them together we could actually see any that were close


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Apr 25, 2013)

Bump


----------



## pensbydesign (Apr 25, 2013)

done like this idea


----------



## jeff (Apr 25, 2013)

its_virgil said:


> Evidently I don't have permission to enter my zip code. Guess I won't be meeting other penturners.  I am forbidden to access /forum/profile.php on this server. I can't make any changes. I was going to make my age younger too!:biggrin:
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don



Some people are having trouble. I'm working on it.


----------



## markgum (Apr 25, 2013)

done


----------



## jeff (Apr 25, 2013)

Folks, please put only your postal code, correctly formatted for your country, in the box on your user profile. Some have put multiple codes, or omitted spaces, or put dashes where none should be. The software we'll eventually put in place to create a map will choke on and consequently ignore bad data. 

Also, let me reiterate... we are asking for this data now so that we can do some analysis of where our members are and how that relates to the developments we're making in the local chapter program. We will eventually have a member map, "what's the closest local chapter", etc., but that's step #2 :biggrin:

For those who have provided their postal code, THANKS!! It's a big help to our Chapter Steering Committee and our Local Chapter Manager. As of a couple hours ago, 166 of you have provided the code.


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 25, 2013)

mine is done! I cant understand why anyone would be leary about entering their zip. Am i missing something/anything? I mean after all, its not like you are giving out your home address.



...my comment was based on the small percentage that voted "no"


----------



## TellicoTurning (Apr 25, 2013)

Mine is done... Personally, I think everyone should be required to fill out complete details about themselves upon joining... location, full name, etc... why do we need to be secretive about who we are.... might prevent spammers and bots from "joining" and causing trouble.  I belong to one forum where screen names are disallowed... full name only. 

That said, this is still one of the better forums on the web.


----------



## Monty (Apr 25, 2013)

I still get the same error message on both my laptop and desktop.
I guess I'm not wanted?


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 25, 2013)

In part, I think it is generational, Chuck!

A couple years ago, I believe we would have encountered GREAT resistance.  Now, our members are newer and younger.  Why, I talked with a guy yesterday who had BABIES in the house---NOT his grandchildren.


----------



## edicehouse (Apr 25, 2013)

I understand on certain things.  I had to work on my grandparents to not put all their information, to keep them from getting scammed.  My cousins (3 girls) who are very attractive wondered why I kept them from putting a lot of personal location information on myspace/facebook.


----------



## rangeric43 (Apr 25, 2013)

would like to meet some of you here in the midwest. around sioux city iowa area


----------



## MillerTurnings (Apr 25, 2013)

newbie - in


----------



## alphageek (Apr 25, 2013)

For those afraid of putting in their REAL zip code - how about picking the "main one" for your area, or a "fake one" that happens to be be the next town over?  

For what we are going to use this for, 50 miles +/- won't make a massive difference.   

Although for at least 1 person who said no, I looked and the city/state in their profile has only 1 zip - so they really aren't hiding much.


----------



## onewaywood (Apr 25, 2013)

Mine's in, thanks Ed. I would love to meet fellow turners near me,Bring back some enthusiasm for myself....I sure need it.....


----------



## JimMills (Apr 26, 2013)

done


----------



## Exabian (Apr 27, 2013)

done


----------



## HamTurns (Apr 29, 2013)

done


----------



## stonepecker (Apr 29, 2013)

Did it........ didn't hurt one bit.


----------



## Rick_G (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm in.  Not sure about the formatting though.  Half the sites I go to and need to enter a zip code want the space in the middle and the other half don't.  Even government sites are not consistent.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 30, 2013)

If YOU all get them in, I will be happy to fix them to whatever format makes it easiest for Jeff!!

He is accustomed to millions of entries----I am used to hundreds.  On the scale we will end up with, I am happy to put "human brain power" to work to make the computer understand the data!

So, just ZipIt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ctubbs (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm in with my real one.

Does Monty need to have some "adult supervision" to get his ZIP entered?  Possibly Curtis could just drive over!:biggrin:

Thanks Ed and Jeff, my closest chapter is Louisville area about 200 miles away.:frown:  Just a bit far for a day trip.

Charles


----------



## wswem (Apr 30, 2013)

As one bufalo chip said to the other...Im dung !!!

Translation...DONE !!


----------



## denniszoomy (Apr 30, 2013)

Done in Eastern Wa


----------



## Douglas Feehan (Apr 30, 2013)

im in


----------



## jsolie (Apr 30, 2013)

Now the black helicopters know where to go!!!  :bulgy-eyes:   :biggrin: :wink:

done during registration.


----------



## paul44224 (May 1, 2013)

Done did it.

Paul


----------

